# Nor trac nt204c



## Blackesv (Sep 1, 2021)

Anyone know where I can get parts and implements for this tractor
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here you go....






Nortrac Tractor Parts


Keno Tractors is the largest Nortrac Tractor Parts dealer on the West Coast. We ship parts fast—we’re one of the few tractor dealers with Nortrac parts on-hand and ready to ship anywhere in the US!




parts.kenotractors.com










NorTrac Tractor Parts | Circle G Tractor Parts | Chinese Tractor Parts


With an extensive selection of NorTrac tractor parts, Circle G is sure to have the part you need for your tractor. Take a look!




www.circlegtractorparts.com







https://www.northerntool.com/images/downloads/manuals/511101.pdf



I do believe it has a category I three point hitch, so most "cat I" implements should fit. Come back and tell us how you made out!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

And here is the "alternate" source: A salvaged NT204C









4
NORTRAC NT204C
Less than 40 HP Tractors
Added: 12/27/2016 4:04:51 PM
Updated: 8/23/2021 8:24:00 AM







Financial Calculator
Stock Number: EQ-26539
All States Ag Parts has salvaged a Nortrac NT204C Tractor for used parts. This unit was dismantled at Wisconsin Tractor Parts In Black Creek, WI. Call 877-530-2010 to speak to a parts expert about availability and pricing. Reference number EQ-26539 for information about this particular unit. The ...
Save
All States Ag Parts - Black Creek, WI
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Seller Information
Phone: (877) 530-2010


----------

